# Sticky  [Guide] ROOT or UNROOT your Droid X



## razorloves

*EDIT: *TO ROOT 4.5.621 (SEE HERE)

In this guide I will go over how to root your Droid X regardless of what rom you have on your phone (.340, .596, .602, .605, etc...) or what operating system you're using on your computer. I will also go over how to unroot your phone (Windows only).

*Windows Versions*

*This one click method will root or unroot your phone that has a froyo or gingerbread rom. It must be run on your computer and should work on any version of Windows. Again, this method is for Windows ONLY..*

1. If you don't already have them installed, download and install the motorola usb drivers HERE
2. Download Pete's Motorola Root Tool HERE. It's a zip file so you will have to extract it to a folder.
3. On your phone, go to Settings-Applications-Development, and check the box for "USB debugging".
4. Connect your phone to your computer with usb cable and choose the "Charge Only" mode.
5. Navigate to the "Pete's Motorola Root Tool.exe" file that you downloaded and extract earlier, and double click on it to open the one click root tool.
6. Press the button to root or unroot your phone and follow the onscreen instructions. Your phone will automatically reboot a few times during the procedure and then it will be done.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*If you have trouble with the above method, try this one.
This one click method will root your phone that has a froyo or gingerbread rom. It must be run on your computer and should work on any version of Windows. Again, this is for Windows ONLY.*

1. If you don't already have them installed, download and install the motorola usb drivers HERE
2. Download the Droid 3 Easy Root Script HERE. It's a zip file so you will have to extract it to a folder. (Dont worry about it saying Droid 3. It works on all Moto phones.)
3. Your phone needs to have USB debugging enabled. So, go to Settings-Applications-Development, and check the box for "USB debugging".
4. Connect your phone to your computer with usb cable and choose the "Charge Only" mode.
5. Navigate to the Droid 3 Easy Root Script folder that you downloaded and extract earlier, and double click on the "Click to root your DROID 3.bat" file to open the one click root tool.
6. Follow the onscreen instruction. Your phone will automatically reboot a few times during the procedure and then it will be done.

*Linux and MacOS Versions*

*This one click method will root your phone that has a froyo or gingerbread rom. It must be run on your computer and should work on any Linux distro or MacOS.*

1. Download the Droid Easy Root v7d.zip file from HERE. It's a zip file so you will have to extract it to a folder.
2. Your phone needs to have USB debugging enabled. So, go to Settings-Applications-Development, and check the box for "USB debugging".
3. Connect your phone to your computer with usb cable and choose the "Charge Only" mode.
4. Open terminal on your computer and change the path to the folder you extracted in step #1, then execute the "run_to_root_your_droid3.sh" script to open the one click root tool.
5. Follow the onscreen instruction. Your phone will automatically reboot a few times during the procedure and then it will be done.

More info on all the root procedures mentioned above, can be found HERE

*Phone Version*

*This one click method will root your phone that has a froyo rom. It's an android app and must be run on your phone. Again, this method is for froyo ONLY.*

1. Your phone needs to have USB debugging enabled. So, go to Settings-Applications-Development, and check the box for "USB debugging".
2. Download the Z4Root apk file HERE
3. Save the Z4Root apk file to the mem card in your phone. Then use the file explorer on your phone and navigate to where you saved it and click on it to install it.
4. In your app drawer you will now see the Z4Root app. Open it and click on the Permanent Root button. It will reboot automatically after about 30 seconds to a minute, and then you're done.
5. If your phone doesn't reboot automatically and z4root is just sitting there seeming to do nothing, then just reboot your phone and repeat step #4.

CREDITS:
HUGE thanks to Dan Rosenberg (djrbliss) for discovering the vulnerability to root Moto gingerbread roms. Original thread HERE
Big thanks to Framework43 and Psouza and zdooder for making the gingerbread root tools. Original threads HERE and HERE
Many thanks to RyanZA for the Z4Root app. Original thread HERE


----------



## razorloves

*Troubleshooting*

If you're having problems, you can try any of the following.

If the root process hangs at "Waiting for reboot", then unplug the usb cable and manually reboot the phone, then reconnect usb cable. The root tool will pickup where it left off.

Reboot your computer and try again.

Make sure you have USB debugging turned on.

Instead of "Charge Only" mode, you can try switching it to "PC mode". If that doesn't work, switch back and forth between them a few times.

If you have pdanet or easytether installed on your computer, they may interfere with this root procedure, so temporarily uninstall it. If on a Mac, you may have to remove the easytether drivers manually by doing the following. (thanks to servax for this tip)
1) Start Terminal
2) Run: sudo kextunload -m com.mobile-stream.driver.EasyTetherUSBEthernet
3) Run: sudo rm -fr /System/Library/Extensions/EasyTetherUSBEthernet.kext (Be careful with this one, be sure to type it exactly)
4) Remove 'EasyTether' from Network Preferences.
5) Reboot.


----------



## JAStorm

I'm rooted now, can't believe it was that easy.


----------



## bhavlo

When I tried this on my Droid X running OTA GB 605, it got to "Rebooting your phone..." and just hung there. It did the exact same thing when I tried MotorolaOneClickRoot am I doing something wrong?


----------



## razorloves

bhavlo said:


> When I tried this on my Droid X running OTA GB 605, it got to "Rebooting your phone..." and just hung there. It did the exact same thing when I tried MotorolaOneClickRoot am I doing something wrong?


what state is your phone in when it says that? is it bootlooping or frozen on your home screen or what?
Sometimes you need to reboot your phone manually. Just unplug the usb cable and reboot it, then plug back in and the root tool will pickup where is left off.


----------



## catrider64

Will this work on the Droud x 2?


----------



## razorloves

"catrider64 said:


> Will this work on the Droud x 2?


Yes. See the droid x2 thread here... 
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ot-2.3-P3-s-Pre-Root-2.3-RSDLite-Clockworkmod


----------



## idol

I can't figure this out. For some reason on the first reboot it reboots into recovery instead of the phone booting up. Therefore it does not do the correct thing to root my phone. Can anyone help?


----------



## razorloves

idol said:


> I can't figure this out. For some reason on the first reboot it reboots into recovery instead of the phone booting up. Therefore it does not do the correct thing to root my phone. Can anyone help?


Just do the first thing mentioned in the troubleshooting section in post #2


----------



## Barney Stinson

troubleshooting did not address my issue. I used the linux bash script as described above. I had SBF'd .602 on my way to flashing cm4dx_gb.

big problem
SuperUser throws a force close on _every_ boot.
popup: 'sorry!' The application Superuser (..) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again. [Force close]​
SuperUser cannot be manually started: there is an icon in the app list/tray. It crashes. Therefore I cannot use any root software. Root software complains about not acquiring root (droidwall, lbe, root explorer, titanium backup)
I am working my way through http://www.psouza4.com/droid3/#macoslinux : Droid X notes

Help, I'm lost on the SU problem as well as the D2 bootstrapping failure which *might* be contingent on this SU issue, but I am not well enough versed to say one way or the other.


----------



## Barney Stinson

by stepping through the bash script one command at a time I was able to remove the two su binaries as shown here:

http://www.psouza4.com/droid3/#macoslinux

I can now run the Superuser app, version 2.3.6.1, and there are no Superuser crashes on boot. However none of the applications trigger a prompt for SU and all complain they were unable to acquire su rights


----------



## Barney Stinson

in mad desperation I tried iterations of

unplug/replug usb
$adb kill-server
$adb wait-for-device
$adb reboot

fourth time is the charm

and now Superuser is detected, prompted, and acquired

I worry other hiccups are waiting to be found... :|


----------



## Dark_lord

I am about to pull my own hair out right now

I just sfb to .602, upgraded to .605 and none of the one click roots work!!!!!

the droid 3 easy root script v7 says sever not found, device not found and goes through the steps with nothing happening to my phone.
Peter motorola root tools gets to step 3 and the freezes and when I change from charge to pc mode I get (rooted but busybox not installed) I check my phone and LOL no surprise, NO ROOT.

I'm so freaking pissed because I factory reset/wiped everything and now I can't even freaking root and there is not troubleshooting on any site to help for these problems. ZIP NADA, NOTHING. It has been 4 HOURS trying to do this

someone please shoot me or help me get my freaking root.


----------



## razorloves

Dark_lord said:


> I am about to pull my own hair out right now
> 
> I just sfb to .602, upgraded to .605 and none of the one click roots work!!!!!
> 
> the droid 3 easy root script v7 says sever not found, device not found and goes through the steps with nothing happening to my phone.
> Peter motorola root tools gets to step 3 and the freezes and when I change from charge to pc mode I get (rooted but busybox not installed) I check my phone and LOL no surprise, NO ROOT.
> 
> I'm so freaking pissed because I factory reset/wiped everything and now I can't even freaking root and there is not troubleshooting on any site to help for these problems. ZIP NADA, NOTHING. It has been 4 HOURS trying to do this
> 
> someone please shoot me or help me get my freaking root.


gets to step 3 and freezes? does it say waiting for phone to reboot? is the phone is frozen? meaning you have to pull the battery?

try running pete's root tool and choose unroot. then try rooting your phone.

if that doesnt work, try this http://www.psouza4.com/droid3/#droidx


----------



## Dark_lord

razorloves said:


> gets to step 3 and freezes? does it say waiting for phone to reboot? is the phone is frozen? meaning you have to pull the battery?
> 
> try running pete's root tool and choose unroot. then try rooting your phone.
> 
> if that doesnt work, try this http://www.psouza4.com/droid3/#droidx


I mean it goes to step 3 and freezes as in nothing happens for like 50 minutes untill I decided to change from charging mode to pc mode and then I get the not rooted, busybox ect.

I am factory reseting since my market and everything are acting really really messed up right now. I'll try once I get my phone back to a useable state.


----------



## Dark_lord

Hey, so I did the unroot on pete's moto root and it worked flawlessly and I thought I'd give the droid 3 easy root another go... and I finally had internet 101 pop into my head. Sever not found= I should probably turn on my internet for this virtual machine. I turned it on and whala! the exploit ran and worked! Thank you so much for your help, you indirectly provided me with the means to have my phone rooted.

Now if only I could fix my market and it's infinity loading time.


----------



## blackadept

Excuse me sir, but after rooting how do I gain admin rights? And do I need to water it?

O for dude above, try going into settings --> applications --> manage applications --> market. Then choose force stop, then try to reopen market. If that doesn't work, try the same route except instead of force stop, choose clear data and reopen it (will have to redo sign in and accepting settings etc). If still nothing try uninstall updates.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## will2715

i was able to root one droid x w/ pete. but on a second phone which i guess had a more recent ROM that had patched the exploit, Pete failed. it would root b/ fail to do a superuser push. that's what i remember reading on the screen.
this worked tho!

DooMLoRD_v2_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su that i got from a post by Kellex on droid life. worked fine.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9325-how-to-root-unroot-droid-razr/


----------



## chefb

For some reason pete's bot locating my phone ...plugrd in on charge only..what should I do


----------



## chefb

hey got it runnin i did not have usb debugging checked euh... thanks for the detailed op man... got to read it! got to love it!


----------



## thisismalhotra

Need some help. SBF my rooted droid x back to 602 then took the 605 update. Now one click root wont work, stuck at finding phone. ADB shell also says device not found.

Any help?


----------



## razorloves

thisismalhotra said:


> Need some help. SBF my rooted droid x back to 602 then took the 605 update. Now one click root wont work, stuck at finding phone. ADB shell also says device not found.
> 
> Any help?


are you doing the windows version?
did you do step #3?
did you try the troubleshooting steps in post #2?


----------



## thisismalhotra

razorloves said:


> are you doing the windows version?
> did you do step #3?
> did you try the troubleshooting steps in post #2?


Yes on windows version
Not sure what do you mean by step #3 so I probably did not do it.
Yes tried all of them

My real issue was that ADB or the root tools, both script version and the windows version were not able to find my phone. Even after updating moto drivers. Please note that I was rooted before and SBF'ed to 602 and took the 605 update.

I should add I was able to finally achieve root by using the method for "DROID rzr" as mentioned few posts above by will2715. Maybe we should add that to the OP as a troubleshooting step or one of the options.

_*DooMLoRD_v2_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su that i got from a post by Kellex on droid life. worked fine.*_
_*http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9325-how-to-root-unroot-droid-razr/*_


----------



## razorloves

thisismalhotra said:


> Not sure what do you mean by step #3 so I probably did not do it.


step #3 must be performed for your phone to be recognized by adb, so that was definitely your problem. glad the other thread worked for you.


----------



## whowhodilly

I get to the part where it says rebooting your phone....then my phone has a black screen and says this

Bootloader
30.04

Battery OK
OK to Program
Transfer Mode:
USB

it has been stuck here for a while..i tried unplugging and rebooting and nothing


----------



## whowhodilly

nvm....now i understand the unplugging/rebooting


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

ok my gf droid x is rooted from the first root method works great but i have a issue

1 it wont let me back up my stock rom

2 it wont let me go into recovery

that my issue can some one tell me what i did wrong?


----------



## razorloves

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> ok my gf droid x is rooted from the first root method works great but i have a issue
> 
> 1 it wont let me back up my stock rom
> 
> 2 it wont let me go into recovery
> 
> that my issue can some one tell me what i did wrong?


what do you mean it wont let you? is bootstrapper giving you an error or something? how are you trying to do it and what steps did you do to get to the point of it not working?


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

razorloves said:


> what do you mean it wont let you? is bootstrapper giving you an error or something? how are you trying to do it and what steps did you do to get to the point of it not working?


never mind i got it working i re-rooted it with the diffrent way in the op i didnt know i need it boot strapper to go into recovery 2.99 just to go into recovery i was like ohhh there it goes but sucks u can't go into recovery like vol down and power like any other android is there another way to go into recovery instead of boot strap?


----------



## razorloves

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> never mind i got it working i re-rooted it with the diffrent way in the op i didnt know i need it boot strapper to go into recovery 2.99 just to go into recovery i was like ohhh there it goes but sucks u can't go into recovery like vol down and power like any other android is there another way to go into recovery instead of boot strap?


a lot of custom roms give you the option to boot into cwm from the power off menu


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

ok then thanks


----------



## PlayfulGod

whowhodilly said:


> I get to the part where it says rebooting your phone....then my phone has a black screen and says this
> 
> Bootloader
> 30.04
> 
> Battery OK
> OK to Program
> Transfer Mode:
> USB
> 
> it has been stuck here for a while..i tried unplugging and rebooting and nothing


I get this regardless of wtf I try. On fresh sbf to .602. Whats odd is I have used this script (linux version) many times b4 and it worked flawlessly.

NM, just getting stuck on the reboot, unplugging, booting, plugging it back in and let it continue worked.

Never had it get stuck like that b4 the other times tho lol.


----------



## thebust

petes motorola tools WORK but suggest using droid 3 easy script because it worked the first time i ran it, instead of waiting 100 times for pmt to work after 3248903284 clicks. just my 2cents


----------



## GOF

Ok! I tried everything and my DX gets to the boot screen and hangs. So I followed the instructions concerning that and it said that the phone was rooted and it is not.

My question is this: When rooting a DX do you need to have the SD card installed?


----------



## Patriot Gal

I rooted my DX easily enough. Still had trouble not being able to use "barnacle" to tether to my IPad. However, a few days ago. verizon updated my phone's software and not the SU permission is not being recognized. I tried to one click root again and there is a block with the 3rd exploit. I found some instructions about fixing that but don't know how to "log in to" my device. Help!!

I have version 2.3.4 with Syst. ver. 4.5.621.MB810.verizon.en.US
Thanks!


----------



## dizz

The new update breaks root and sbf we are stuck with no root until someone can find a new exploit

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot Gal

I was afraid of that!


----------



## RapideGT

Upon trying any of the options suggested anywhere on the site, it appears as though my phone is "read-only" and it fails in the final step of the rooting process. I haven't seen anyone else have this problem in my short time viewing this site. I'm using a DROID X with System Version 4.5.588 (Android v2.3.3). USB Debugging is definitely on, and I have tried switching from Charge Only to PC Mode, and nothing... Any ideas on why this is happening?


----------



## razorloves

RapideGT said:


> Upon trying any of the options suggested anywhere on the site, it appears as though my phone is "read-only" and it fails in the final step of the rooting process. I haven't seen anyone else have this problem in my short time viewing this site. I'm using a DROID X with System Version 4.5.588 (Android v2.3.3). USB Debugging is definitely on, and I have tried switching from Charge Only to PC Mode, and nothing... Any ideas on why this is happening?


4.5.588 was not an official release. I suggest you update to 602 or 605. Then root.

But if you want to stay on 588, then use this to root it http://www.droid-life.com/2011/04/25/root-droidx-gingerbread-4-5-588-using-gingerbreak-v1-10/


----------



## RapideGT

EDIT: After looking into updating further, I have become more lost in this. I just need general help getting to one of those newer official releases. (I can't do it OTA) Can I do a pre-rooted update, or is that just for phones that are already rooted?


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt

RapideGT said:


> EDIT: After looking into updating further, I have become more lost in this. I just need general help getting to one of those newer official releases. (I can't do it OTA) Can I do a pre-rooted update, or is that just for phones that are already rooted?


 just take ur time no rush did u used the root tool? If ur on desktop use the USB port in the back but if ur using laptop used other USB port I did mine fine

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## RapideGT

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> just take ur time no rush did u used the root tool? If ur on desktop use the USB port in the back but if ur using laptop used other USB port I did mine fine


I just need to find an update to .602 or .605 (I'd rather not stay with the unofficial release). If you read my previous post you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Goose306

RapideGT said:


> I just need to find an update to .602 or .605 (I'd rather not stay with the unofficial release). If you read my previous post you'll see what I mean.


Backup apps (Titanium Backup)
Boot to bootloader
Flash .602 SBF (Using instructions in OP)
Root using Pete's Root Tools (In the stickied Rooting thread)
????
Profit!

Whatever you do, do not accept the. 621 OTA once you are on. 602

Should be about all you need to do 

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## RapideGT

Thanks a lot, guys. I didn't see the SBF guide before. I tend to ignore stickied topics for some reason. SBF'd and rooted beautifully.


----------



## stevelogik

Do not use this method. Followed directions step by step including installing Motorola Drivers. It bricked my phone on the last boot and all I get is the Motorola logo. This software is hit or miss. It may root your phone or you'll end up with a bricked phone. Try the second method but DO NOT download and use the software to root your phone. You will risk bricking your device as it did mine, not worth the risk.


----------



## Goose306

stevelogik said:


> Do not use this method. Followed directions step by step including installing Motorola Drivers. It bricked my phone on the last boot and all I get is the Motorola logo. This software is hit or miss. It may root or phone your you'll end up with a bricked phone. Try his second method but DO NOT download and use the software to root your phone. You will risk bricking your device as it did mine.


Were you using Pete's Root Tools? I, and thousands of others have used it with no problems at all. Stating you just bricked is not helpful or conducive to finding a fix for you. As well, its very easy to recover a Droid X on red M. What system version were/are you on? I'm assuming you looked at that before attempting as the various root tools depend on your system version. What tool specifically did you use? If it is your first time rooting and you are stock I assume you have probably already gotten the OTA to .621...


----------



## stevelogik

I know how to recover it. I'm in the painful process of recovering my phone, re-rooting, installing ROM, and re-configuring my phone. I've used Pete's root once before and this is the second time I've used it and this time it bricked it. It's stuck at the red M. Like I said. Pete's root tools will either root it or brick it. The second method is more reliable than Pete's, won't leave you with a bricked phone. Lesson learned. The Droid 3 Easy Root Script is best.


----------



## droidaho

I'm sbf'ed and rooted, but I can't get the bootstrap to work. I unchecked usb debugging and when I click install recovery it says "success," but when I click "Recovery" it reboots and hangs on the "M" no matter what I do. Does anyone know what the heck I'm missing? I'm about ready to chuck this thing in the toilet.


----------



## Goose306

What bootstrap are you using? What's your system version? What is your ROM? (I'm assuming stock)?


----------



## droidaho

I'll check tomorrow. The phone isn't my primary phone. I'm trying to root it for a friend. Thank you. I'm at wits end.


----------



## Maverick39

droidaho said:


> I'm sbf'ed and rooted, but I can't get the bootstrap to work. I unchecked usb debugging and when I click install recovery it says "success," but when I click "Recovery" it reboots and hangs on the "M" no matter what I do. Does anyone know what the heck I'm missing? I'm about ready to chuck this thing in the toilet.


I think you should have Droid 2 bootstrape.


----------



## droidaho

I just sbf'ed to 4.5.602 image. I also just used Peter Souza's 1 Click Root to get root access. What should I use for the recovery/bootstrap process? Anyone have any helpful tips for me?



Maverick39 said:


> I think you should have Droid 2 bootstrape.


----------



## stevelogik

I had some problems with the root and bootstrap. My camera button was working fine until I rooted the phone and bootstrapped it. Are there any fixes for this? Here is my thread for it: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20794-root-bootstrap-broke-camera-button/


----------



## nidokhan

Well my problem is not mention here. I am in very strang situation. I can not enter to my droid x settings etc to make usb as debug mode, because I have to activate my phone and in my country there is no verzion singals etc.
Please help me how can I root my phone from my pc any suggestion may work for me because I tried all apps but they not find my app via usb cable even drives are install and I can access my sd card in phone.

Any help please


----------



## Goose306

nidokhan said:


> Well my problem is not mention here. I am in very strang situation. I can not enter to my droid x settings etc to make usb as debug mode, because I have to activate my phone and in my country there is no verzion singals etc.
> Please help me how can I root my phone from my pc any suggestion may work for me because I tried all apps but they not find my app via usb cable even drives are install and I can access my sd card in phone.
> 
> Any help please


You can skip activation by touching the four corners of the screen starting at top-left I believe. From there you can then turn on USB debugging and root. AFAIK you have to be on Verizon signals to activate though....

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## bmt11

nidokhan said:


> Well my problem is not mention here. I am in very strang situation. I can not enter to my droid x settings etc to make usb as debug mode, because I have to activate my phone and in my country there is no verzion singals etc.
> Please help me how can I root my phone from my pc any suggestion may work for me because I tried all apps but they not find my app via usb cable even drives are install and I can access my sd card in phone.
> 
> Any help please


There should be two methods to get past this that I can think of.

First if when you turn on your phone you get the tap android to activate screen stay there and instead tap once in each of the corners starting from the top left in a clockwise order as seen here: http://www.androidce...-android-device

You should also be able to start the activation dialer but quickly hit the back button to return to the last screen, if you do this enough times(4 I think) it should give up and tell you to try later. This will bring up the activation screen on every boot up but you should be able to just hit the home button to close it.


----------



## nidokhan

thanks you guys very much, I was not beleaving that it will be such easy. anyway thanks again for such quick and great reply.


----------



## jtcies

(I've seen similar questions asked a number of times, but I haven't seen an answer. If there is one, I apologize. Could you please post the link to it?)

I'm trying to root my Droid X running Android 2.3.4 through my Mac running Snow Leopard. Phone is in charge only mode. When I run the script, I get the following outputs:

error: protocol fault (no status)
***************************************************************************
* *
* DROID 3 Easy Root script v7d *
* *
***************************************************************************
*
* Please make sure you meet these pre-requisites:
*
* (a) install the correct driver... er, nevermind, we don't need no stinkin' drivers
* (







turn on USB debugging (on your phone under Settings -> Applications)
* (c) plug in your phone and set your USB mode to 'PC Mode' (on Linux)
* or 'Charge Only' mode (on Mac)
* (but if it hangs waiting for the phone to connect, set it the other way)
*
* READY TO ROOT YOUR DROID 3 WHEN YOU ARE!
*
* Press enter to continue...
*
* Waiting for your phone to be connected...
*
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
* Running exploit [part 1 of 3]...
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
error: protocol fault (no status)
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
* Running exploit [part 2 of 3]...
failed on '/data/local.prop' - Permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
cannot create /data/local.prop: permission denied
*
* Rebooting the phone... when the reboot is complete, you may need to unlock the phone to continue.
*
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
! ERROR: root was not obtained.
!
! You might want to try rebooting your phone and trying again.


----------



## jbarcus81

I am trying to use this to unroot.. I want to sell the phone and it needs to be stock.. but when I do this.. I get the question about restoring my /system/app files.. I don't have any and the help links point to the Droid 3 files... can I skip this safely or what should I do? Should I flash a stock'ish rom and then unroot?

Never mind this post.. I'm a n00b b00b....


----------



## razorloves

jbarcus81 said:


> I am trying to use this to unroot.. I want to sell the phone and it needs to be stock.. but when I do this.. I get the question about restoring my /system/app files.. I don't have any and the help links point to the Droid 3 files... can I skip this safely or what should I do? Should I flash a stock'ish rom and then unroot?
> 
> Never mind this post.. I'm a n00b b00b....


Noob boob. Lol. That's funny. I recommend doing an sbf. That will take it back to "out of the box" setup.


----------



## jbarcus81

razorloves said:


> Noob boob. Lol. That's funny. I recommend doing an sbf. That will take it back to "out of the box" setup.


Exactly what I'm doing!! Found a great step-by-step guide and I'll be good to go! Not used to the Motorola way of doing all of this.. Been an HTC fanboy my whole Smartphone life.. Just got a hold of this Droid X as something to play around with..


----------



## bowenst7

ok i'm a newbe... how can i get from 4.5.621 back to a rootable version? droid x 2.3.4 . tried the droid 3 easy root and did not work. thanks


----------



## Goose306

Read the stickied .621 topic. You have to flash your firmware via Linux using either your own version of Linux or a Live (no-risk) Disc ISO. Have to flash your DX to a Milestone X European version. If you use the 1KDS Live Disc (again, it'll be in the OP of the stickied thread) its pretty easy. Just burn to a disc and then reboot your computer off the disc.

No other root methods work currently on .621, so you have to flash it to the Milestone X version. Have to do via Linux or the Live Disc because if you use RSD Lite it will flash your radio to a non-Verizon radio causing lots of problems.


----------



## phabeon

Goose306 said:


> Read the stickied .621 topic. You have to flash your firmware via Linux using either your own version of Linux or a Live (no-risk) Disc ISO. Have to flash your DX to a Milestone X European version. If you use the 1KDS Live Disc (again, it'll be in the OP of the stickied thread) its pretty easy. Just burn to a disc and then reboot your computer off the disc.
> 
> No other root methods work currently on .621, so you have to flash it to the Milestone X version. Have to do via Linux or the Live Disc because if you use RSD Lite it will flash your radio to a non-Verizon radio causing lots of problems.


SO ROOT IS POSSIBLE? on a .621 Droid X?

Jus read that stickied post plus yours above..

So your saying, on a Droid X that went to .621, all you have to do is download and run the Live Disc from 1KDS and that will put your phone to this Milestone X Euro version..

1. how does it do that? Is it an automated process or is there directions on this Live disc?

THen ONCe you've successfully flashed to Milestone X Euro you are ROOTED, BUT THEN you then have to flash back,using the file linked to mediashare, to the "correct" .621 kernal?

Why is that step necessary? I just re-read that post but it doesn't explain really why?



> After obtaining root you can flash this package in CWM. It will put you back on the correct .621 Droid X kernel and recoveries rather than the .604 Milestone X kernel and recoveries.
> Thanks go to ky41083 [Link]​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?b4fndlwkcf8icfn​*MD5:* [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]1D2EE9260E6C7510292B1AF5F7D6ACC1[/background]


It says *AFTER* you *CAN*..

it doesn't say its necessary just that you can?

This is all new to me so maybe its obvious but I'm wondering..

again..

1. does flashing via the live disc do it automatically for you? i..e it auto puts the ROOTED milestone X euro version on your phone when you connect ur phone to that pc running the live disc?

2. Do you have to do anything after flashing to Milestone X?

thanks in advance!

let me know!

oNe


----------



## beh

I think there is now a root method for DX 621, that works on the D2 on 621, as well as the D2G, and DX2.
I put a CD together (EzSbf style CD), and I think it will work, but I only have the D2G, so can't test.
If someone is willing to test, who knows how to recover if they have any trouble, let me know and I will pm you a link.
If you want to see info on the method, here is where I put together the info from
http://rootzwiki.com...nd-droid2-r2d2/
If this works the same as on the D2 and D2G, it doesn't usually require a data wipe, just a cache wipe, and doesn't flash anything except a preinstall file, to load the exploit.


----------



## FastKatt

I should be able to test this out, in a few days. Waiting for a replacement for my wife's DX.

Sent from my Eclipsed RazrMaxx!


----------



## beh

FastKatt said:


> I should be able to test this out, in a few days. Waiting for a replacement for my wife's DX.
> 
> Sent from my Eclipsed RazrMaxx!


Ok, I posted the CD (CD image, but works fine with bootable flash drive with Unetbootin) in this forum at
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31737-possible-root-method-for-droidx-on-621/
Thanks for checking it out,


----------



## blkprinc46

Does anyone actually have the motorolaoneclickroot file. I can't find it anyone and I have a droidx i want to experiment with.

email me if you have it - [email protected]


----------



## razorloves

blkprinc46 said:


> Does anyone actually have the motorolaoneclickroot file. I can't find it anyone and I have a droidx i want to experiment with.
> 
> email me if you have it - [email protected]


it's in the op


----------



## themib

[ROOT] Framaroot, a one-click application to root
I have verified it works with these Motorola devices running android 2.3.4
Droid 2 (a955), Droid 2 Global (a956), R2D2 (a957), & Droid X (MB810)

edit: Just download, allow unknown sources, install, open, select top root method (Gimli), reboot phone, done

no pc needed.


----------



## Rizitaz24

@AKA sd_shadow does it work?


----------



## themib

what part of 


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I have verified it works with these Motorola devices running android 2.3.4[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Droid 2 (a955), Droid 2 Global (a956), R2D2 (a957), & Droid X (MB810)[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Just download, allow unknown sources, install, open, select top root method (Gimli), reboot phone, done[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]no pc needed.[/background]


 is confusing?


----------



## Dubbsy

themib said:


> what part of
> is confusing?


lol


----------



## SDC_Bolts

Delete 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sparker781

Mines getting stuck at: "ERROR: adb could not be granted root access via local.prop method....Try again from the start, but if the problem continues, check your version of Gingerbread -- hopefully you don't have a version where this exploit was fixed."

I know I had my phone rooted at one point and then unrooted it for whatever. Now I want to root again and have never run into this issue before....Any help is appreciated if people still come around here

Thanks


----------



## themib

themib said:


> [ROOT] Framaroot, a one-click application to root
> I have verified it works with these Motorola devices running android 2.3.4
> Droid 2 (a955), Droid 2 Global (a956), R2D2 (a957), & Droid X (MB810)
> 
> edit: Just download, allow unknown sources, install, open, select top root method (Gimli), reboot phone, done
> 
> no pc needed.


 just use this to root

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------

